# Used ONLINE Label  OL177.........



## rd_ab_penman (Apr 25, 2020)

Matte Waterproof Printable Label Paper to finish up a customer order for
 Sierra Grip pen kit pen blanks.
Cast in some Polyester Resin my using a Resin Saver mould.

Les


----------

